# Leaking Black Flag Fogger



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

n2dsky
Even though the Black Flag has improved features, it has the drawback of having a integral oil tank, where as the Burgess 1443 has a removeable tank allowing a one pint glass mason jar to be srewed on for thymol mixture delivery.The jar is removed after use and sealing lid screwed on for storage to prevent thymol evaporation.Use of the mason jar prevents thymol contamination and degrading of the plastic tank.It must be remembered that the Black Flag is still undergoing trials as to whether it will be compatible with thymol.


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

I had that same problem. I called the manufacturer, they instructed me to carry it back to the store for a replacement. I saved the freight, and got a new one the same day.


----------



## n2dsky (Feb 10, 2004)

ETPR . . . How is the new one doing? I purchased two, one as a standby that has yet to be used. I'd hate to screw it up, as well. I like the idea of the removable tank on the Burgess, just hate to try to locate one.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

1443's are still easy to find on ebay. Ask the sellers to refigure shipping without the "free insecticide".

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BURGESS-BUG-KILLER-PROPANE-PORTABLE-INSECT-FOGGER_W0QQitemZ7715474682QQcategoryZ75583QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 


Here's an industrial duty one for you hard cores!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CURTIS-DYNA-FOG-MODEL-150-INSECT-FOGGER_W0QQitemZ7715629246QQcategoryZ75583QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

I was draining the synthetic thymol from my second Black Flag unit today, when i turned it over, a drop was on the bottom.


----------



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

There is a "beekeeper's discount" being offered by the factory for the Burgess 1443 and BF Foggers. The promotion applies to EITHER unit.

They are offered at very deep discounts to those mentioning the promotion, are brand new and come with the full factory warranty. These are the originals, made in the USA.


No more worries about buying used or questionable units off the secondary market. 

These units are shipped directly from the factory without the insecticide. At this point, the discount is available only with phone orders. 

Remember to mention you are a beekeeper. They have a toll free phone number - (800)311-9903.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Fogger1........ How much do they cost??


----------



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sundance....I don't have the exact numbers on me, but the 1443 is somewhere around $43-$45 ea., and the BF is about $5 more. I do know that there is a small S&H fee. In any case, these prices for WARRANTEED, BRAND NEW UNITS are well below retail...plus they are shipped right to your door.

Call the factory at 800-311-9903...they can give you the exact cost info.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## n2dsky (Feb 10, 2004)

I sent both BF Foggers back to Fountainhead a few weeks ago. Received 2 1443's today. No charge!

Thanks to all with the info. Seems to be a standup company to work with!

Steve


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Steve, Yes you are right the Fountainhead group are great to work with. They will stand behind ther product and are some really nice people to talk to. Take care JJ


----------

